# New Addition!



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I recently brought home a 12 week old kitten. His name is Riot. I went to look at a litter of kittens and were appauled on the conditions. The mother had his litter, was nursing a litter of 3-4 week olds and was pregnant. They were loaded with fleas, mites and worms. I took this little guy home and took care of the fleas and mites and am currently deworming him. He appears to be recovering from a URI, or it could just be simple sneezing. No discharge etc. I plan to take him to the vet for just a check when I get paid. I never liked long haired cats, but I fell in love with him.

















































More coming


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

These pics are about 5 days old. When I first brought him home





































Riot is 100% raw fed,


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He's gorgeous! And a typical kitten I see. Your dog looks very patient!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah the dog is VERY patient with any cat. Shocking for his breed I know lol


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

THIS is my most favorite picture!









Looks like they are going to be best-budds and the classic tabby pattern is my favorite! He reminds me of our BooBoo, though my Boo is DSH and your Riot is DLH. Keep an eye out for freckles as he gets older! _Orange cats are notorious for developing freckle spots around their nose, lips and eyes._


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

He looks like such a nice, handsome little guy and so happy to have a home.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He's a pretty color - reddish. 
Lucky kitty, to have found a home.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> THIS is my most favorite picture!


Seconded! Riot is a stunning orange boy, and your dog is a real handsome man.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...very cute! Take good care of them both


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

That doggy kitty pic is the best!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww so cute! Looks like he feels right at home.


----------



## Charmz (Nov 25, 2010)

Cute Kitty. Looks really playful and loving. 

Best of Luck!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's adorable!! Thank goodness you saved him and introduced him to his new life of love and a best doggie friend.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I barely noticed the little kitten sitting on the giant dog. Too cute!! 

I wonder how long his hair will be??


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I can already tell the dog has been lifted from his depression and is a lot happier. Congrats on your new addition. They look great together!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for rescuing kitty from a deplorable situation. He's a beautiful red classic tabby and looks like he will have a lovely long coat. Your dog, does indeed, look content and happy again. All the best in getting him "fixed up". He's adorable! What do you call him?


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

What a cutie! Yay for an orange kitty!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

His name is Riot


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Cuute! I loove orange kitties! I hope everything goes well


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What an adorable kitty! You know I love the orangies, and he's a long-haired orangie at _that_. It's so great to hear that you took care of him and are giving him a great home. He deserves that.


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

He is such a lovely orange kitty! Makes me want to have more cats than only having my Loona


----------



## Wesley (Mar 1, 2005)

*So charming and very cute!~ thanks for sharing *


----------

